# Kennel for club



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I need a kennel for when I go to club. Any recommendations? It would not be used for transport as my girl rides inside of the truck. It will just be used for when we’re working another dog. I have a gunner kennel for my other dog, however I’m not looking to spend that much money. Gunner kennel was purchased bc of high anxiety. Any recs? Preferably airline approved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just get a vari-kennel to set up at club.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Airline style crates are light weight (usually) so they can be easier to handle. Furrarri is not made any longer but it has several advantages including being easy to take apart and reassemble. Otherwise, any of the $100 or so ones -- ie whatever fits your budget. I know people have fancy expensive crates. I don't. I have two stashed at one club and two at home when I need them at a different site.


The two I bought new were something like $100, a more recently purchased used one was $45 and another was free. If you want to look spiffy, you will want something else. If you want to be practical (not always something dog folks are in to)....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I really like my ruffland crate. Especially with the door front and back. When I put a fan on it, it acts like a wind tunnel.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> Airline style crates are light weight (usually) so they can be easier to handle. Furrarri is not made any longer but it has several advantages including being easy to take apart and reassemble. Otherwise, any of the $100 or so ones -- ie whatever fits your budget. I know people have fancy expensive crates. I don't. I have two stashed at one club and two at home when I need them at a different site.
> 
> 
> The two I bought new were something like $100, a more recently purchased used one was $45 and another was free. If you want to look spiffy, you will want something else. If you want to be practical (not always something dog folks are in to)....


PetMate bought Furrarri and their kennels are still similar.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We use our Gunner Kennels. Or we put the dogs in the car with a hammock car seat cover and Breezeguard screens in the windows so that they can be left down. Of course there is always someone keeping an eye on the cars and trucks.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

If you don’t need anything crazy, then just get one from TSC. I have a bunch of them and the 500, runs around $60 I think. Cheapest ones I’ve found.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

I’m looking at petmate sky vs ultra vari. Any suggestion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

car2ner said:


> We use our Gunner Kennels. Or we put the dogs in the car with a hammock car seat cover and Breezeguard screens in the windows so that they can be left down. Of course there is always someone keeping an eye on the cars and trucks.




Love my gunner kennel. Just can’t reason spending that kind of cash unless I have to. Definitely best way for them to travel though. Wish they were a few hundred dollars cheaper. The L is also pretty heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

